# Baby PET Duckling Needs A Home



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

I am a super cute baby ducky. I am about 4-5 days old and I'm half-pekin, half-something else.










Do you like my toupe? I think they are all the rage for spring. My foster mom thinks I'm a boy because I'm BIG and she also thinks I look like her duck Kozmo Kirby.










If you're within 240 miles of Seattle, WA, won't you consider giving me a forever home? I'm going to nap now. Hope to see you soon!

email: [email protected] for more information

NOTE: This baby duckling walked up to 3 college-aged kids in a city park and sat down next to them. He is imprinted on humans and afraid of the image of himself in a mirror. He was likely dumped at the park by someone who believed a baby duckling can survive on its own in the wild. (WRONG). This domestic cross-breed duckling is looking for a forever home. He would make an awesome PET duck, since he's imprinted. He is super friendly and doesn't even think to run when you reach to pick him up.

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwwww .. what a darling and sweet duckling! I sure hope s/he finds a great home, Tiff. I've got two dozen equally cute, darling, and sweet here looking for homes (ducklings that is).

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tiff,

It never ceases to amaze me, how someone can just leave a little vulnerable duckling alone, in a park to fend for itself. I'm glad the duckling found its way to you.

He is such a doll, and I'm certainly sending good thoughts he finds a forever home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Tiff,

Your post just breaks my heart...he is SUCH a cutie!

I SO hope he finds a forever home. I bet he will grow up to be a fantastic companion!

Sending WARM HUGS, SCRITCHES and WISHES FOR A HOME...SOON!

Shi


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*two dozen - eeeps!*



TAWhatley said:


> I've got two dozen equally cute, darling, and sweet here looking for homes (ducklings that is).


Yikes, Terry! That's quite a handful. I don't know how you do what you do. I can barely keep tabs on my own feathered and furry friends, let alone take in ONE stray to foster. Thank goodness for people like you.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

What an adorable Mule duckling(ScovieXPekin), he's got a big beak on him so it surely is a boy, and he is gonna be big!!!
I wonder how people can sleep at night knowing they left a poor lil baby outside, unprotected and alone. Sure ducklings are self sufficient and don't need heat after they are a week old, but they are very defensless without a mom......
I already can't sleep if I feel I forgot to put my 3 ducklings in the coop at night(they sleep in front of the hole but wont go in, same with ALL the young chickens they share the pen with......). I end up going out at 1 or 2 in the morning checking if I really forgot them.(of course they were all in and I felt like an idiot, teenager with really bad memory isn't a good thing...).
Anywho, if I lived closer(and in the US for that matter) I would so take the lil guy to join my 3 SwedishXScovie ducklings.
I hope you'll find a nice home for him.

FF4E


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*ADOPTED: Chewy Foster Duck*

UPDATE: This duckling was adopted.








Adopted by me. (Can you see "sucker" written on my forehead?)

The longer I kept it the more attached I got, and the less acceptable any potential homes became.

So please help me welcome Chewy Foster Duck to the Flapper family.

NAME: Chewy Foster Duck
HATCH DAY: ~April 26, 2007
ADOPTION DAY: May 7, 2007
HOME: Flapper's House

If he grows up to be a girl, I have an alternate home arranged, since a girl will be too loud for my house/neighbors.

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

All I can say, Tiff, is AWWWWWW! Now WHY does your news not come as a complete shock!   

That's JUST WONDERFUL!! What a cutie!

Love Hugs and Scritches to ALL   

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> (Can you see "sucker" written on my forehead?)
> Tiff


Wonderful news, Tiff! You go girl! Actually it's the GIANT sucker light on your roof that brings things your way  That tiny little sucker light on your forehead just doesn't cut it  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tiff, good for you. You're not a sucker - just a good, caring person. Looking forward to Chewy's adventures with Mr. Flapper and the gang.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

If it indeed is a mule duck, if it is a hen it should be pretty quiet, since scovies only hiss(and squeal occasionally).


----------

